# Addis Ababa, Ethiopia - East Africa's most enchanting city



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The view from the Hilton during the rainy season by mack99301, on Flickr


View from the Hilton Hotel by mack99301, on Flickr


Sheraton Addis City View by rahimadatia, on Flickr


meskel square by staffan, on Flickr


Meskel Square football by danielgiraffe, on Flickr


bank and meskel by Joachim Dieter, on Flickr


Bole Medhane Alem Cathedral by Danakil (Etiopía), on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

University Road by mdredha1, on Flickr


Entrada da Universidade by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr


Addis University by jannemei, on Flickr


Addis building by Stefan Gara, on Flickr


addis ababa by haoran, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

addis_100 Sheraton Addis by Tina Taul, on Flickr


addis_101 Sheraton Addis by Tina Taul, on Flickr


PB030109 by PJ Fanning, on Flickr


Lion of Judah by ngari.norway, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Inter-State Addis by NewSkyliner, on Flickr


central addis by NewSkyliner, on Flickr


Ring road, Addis Ababa. by Reiner Barczinski - Äthiopien Ethiopia Etiopia, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Nueva edificación en Kazanchis (Addis Abeba) by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


El nuevo sky line de Addis Abeba by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


La avenida Churchill desde Piazza (Addis Abeba) by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


Kidus Ghiorghis. Catedral de San Jorge (Addis Abeba) by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


Condominio 2 (Addis Abeba) by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


Catedral de la Trinidad. Arat Kilo (Addis Abeba) by MAMA ETIOPIA :: MAMMA ETHIOPIA, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Some of the pics are a few years old.


Nice pictures of Addis are hard to come by.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I've always liked Addis Ababa It's very beatiful


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Addis at night by mack99301, on Flickr


Ethiopia Feb 2011-134 by mack99301, on Flickr


Addis at night by mack99301, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

brazilteen said:


> I've always liked Addis Ababa It's very beatiful


Addis is one of my favorite African cities


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

More coming tomorrow


stay tuned...


----------



## Montrealers (Aug 9, 2010)

It rains in Ethiopia?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice series of pics....thanks.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

:applause:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

always wanted to know what addis looks like.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice pics, I though Addis Abeba less developed than it looks here.


----------



## mrfusion (Oct 2, 2010)

These pics are very nices, never expect Ethiopia to be like that. looks like a nice place to travel to.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos from Addis Ababa


----------



## Zimbobeauty (Jan 6, 2010)

Beautiful :cheers:


----------

